# laminate, hardwood and engineererd flooring



## detnight (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are going to put a laminate, hardwood and engineererd flooring down I found the best saw for the job. I saw it while we picking the flooring out. Skil makes this saw just for floors. It will make a good cut everytime. I am not a carpenter and can not cut a straight line. This saw sure made life a lot better at my house. It can be set up to make any cut needed for floors. And 11000 RPMs it make good clean cuts. But it is hard on blades when you are cutting laminate boards. One blade will do a 12X15 room. This by far the best tool I have ever bought. We have done all but one room in my house now and we are about to do the living room.
http://www.skilshop.com/skil-3600-0...,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=skil-table-saws


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

i have done solid wood floated.. then recently had engineered installed... also owned plain solid wood installed over slats... engineered is the way to go and most quiet to walk on.. cost is good too..

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

You're right about the engineered flooring. If I was putting in wood floors again that is what it would be. Some people are very proud to say "I've got real wood floors" and I think to myself, if you do you also have scratched floors. Real wood is too soft. I tried to talk a friend out of using real wood, but he insisted on it. The day they moved in his wife was moving the furniture where she wanted it and scratched her new real wood floor. He told me about it and was mad as H ell. He said they had to hide it with a rug.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Who makes engineered flooring ?


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Real wood floors can be refinished several times and a Polyurethane finish can last 10 or 15 years. We just purchased a house that had hardwoods covered by carpet that had never been sanded. After refinishing they are very nice. They creak in a few spots and I dont like that but I like the solid feel they give.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Lumber Liquidators carries engineered flooring. Ours has held up very well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

